# New Bait Shop in Steinhatchee



## Flatlander2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Checked out the new Ideal Bait and Tackle shop across from the new boat ramp in Steinhatchee last week, and was impressed.  The guy once owned Ideal Marina (Before Scott and Jody) and knows what to stock.  He has a great selection of bait and tackle, Ice, boating supplies, snorkel gear, great t-shirts, and sunglasses. Basically anything you might need.  Prices are a lot better than the marinas and guy is real friendly.  The reason I am posting this is, I want him to make it!  Most start ups in Steinhatchee don’t make it.  Drop in and give him a chance, you won’t regret it!


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Apr 9, 2012)

Will DO!


----------



## Reel Time (Apr 10, 2012)

Flatlander2 said:


> Checked out the new Ideal Bait and Tackle shop across from the new boat ramp in Steinhatchee last week, and was impressed.  The guy once owned Ideal Marina (Before Scott and Jody) and knows what to stock.  He has a great selection of bait and tackle, Ice, boating supplies, snorkel gear, great t-shirts, and sunglasses. Basically anything you might need.  Prices are a lot better than the marinas and guy is real friendly.  The reason I am posting this is, I want him to make it!  Most start ups in Steinhatchee don’t make it.  Drop in and give him a chance, you won’t regret it!



I was down two weeks ago and you are wright. Good guy, great location. The new boat ramp looks good also. I hope he makes it also, it will help pricing in the area.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 10, 2012)

There is also a bait shop across the rive in Jena. I do miss Ideal marina though.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 19, 2012)

ideal4u said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on my New Bait Shop. I'm the former owner of Ideal Marina, it broke my heart to see it destroyed. The land directly across from Ideal Marina became available after the County acquired the land for the killer new Boat Ramp. We've got everything you need, plus some at great prices. The fish are really biting when the weather and wind is nice. It was windy on Wednesday so it was really bad, hopefully it will improve. They've been catching lots of fish, Trout on Gulp, mostly using the Gulp (New Penny & Pearl White), Redfish on Gator Spoons and of course offshore plenty of Pink Mouth's and Sea Bass along with Grouper and Snapper. I had one rental boat come in with King Mackerel that he caught casting and retrieving a Spro lure.



I remember those days when Big Bend Charters docked there, and Ms. Nelli (God rest her soul) cleaned fish for all of us anglers.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll be down on Sunday and will come check it out. Excatly where is the new boat ramp yall are talking about?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 19, 2012)

It's on the left before you get to Roy's, can't miss it....


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 19, 2012)

Jeff ill be down your way on the 11th of May i will stop in and say hello. DR thought you were gone this week?  The new ramp is right across from the new store?  DAH


----------



## chad1041 (Apr 19, 2012)

guys i don't really post much on forums i mostly read and learn. i recently acquired my first boat for the flats after getting hooked on going down there a few times. i stayed on here and saw where flatlander posted about ideal and figured i needed a few things and some ice so i decided to stop by last sunday. well they are super nice,friendly and helpful. i figured i would tell them about this forum and show them this post. flatlander hit the nail on the head with his report and i too would love to see that ideal stays busy and does great they got my business.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Address?


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 21, 2012)

Didnt you hear across from the new ramp!!! Just kidding old pal. Hope yall have a good trip. And be safe. Wish i could go but i have to wait a week or so.


----------



## tommyj16 (Apr 22, 2012)

Do they have fuel?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 23, 2012)

drhunter1 said:


> Address?



Address in Steinhatchee, you won't need it. Ray Charles could find it.


----------



## Peanut (Apr 25, 2012)

*Hours for the new store*

What are the hours for the new store?  Do they sell license?  Surely, they do, but thought I would ask.


----------



## chad1041 (Apr 27, 2012)

be there in the morning


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice guy, prices good. Give this guy a shot. He is starting this thing up so he is having to do a lot of the running himself and may not be there at first. Be patient while he gets it off the ground. It should be a good one.


----------



## Flatlander2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Stopped by Saturday morning. He had everything I needed and helped me find it.  Even got the ice out of the freezer for me.  Won't get that kind of service anywhere else that I know of.  Store is packed with new inventory and his help is a lot better looking than he is and she is just as friendly. Great job!


----------



## chad1041 (Apr 30, 2012)

I also stopped by Saturday and got some bait and ice. I had a good day out on the water. Well coming back in my trim went out on my boat that I just got. It was stuck all the way down it was hitting at the boat ramp. I finally got a 4x4 block and put it across the trailer to let me clear the motor. Bc of my boat being a v hull I couldn't make the ride back to valdosta like that. Countless people watched and never even asked if I needed any help except two local guys. But they didn't really know how to get the motor up. Well after an hr of racking my brain I hear someone ask if I needed a hand I looked up and it was the owner of the bait shop. I asked if he knew how to get the motor up he said sure let me show u. Man u helped me out big time I was so irritated. I'm grateful for the help ur a real stand up guy if that ain't customer service idk what is. Thanks again.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 30, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> Didnt you hear across from the new ramp!!! Just kidding old pal. Hope yall have a good trip. And be safe. Wish i could go but i have to wait a week or so.



I didn't even know there was a new ramp or where it was. We usually stay across the river. We found it though with no problem. Stop in and see him sometime.


----------



## ideal4u (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the support EVERYONE.... The Fish are biting, so come to Steinhatchee... Remember Scallop season starts 1 July...


----------



## Flatlander2 (May 7, 2012)

Just wanted to let everybody know that Jeff has his live bait tanks up and running along with his scuba tank filling equipment.  Sure is nice to get everything you need in one stop without the hassle and expense of going to a marina.


----------

